# Best heads and cam setup



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Im having a hard time finding a company that has heads and cam setup that i can buy. I would like something that works together really well. If anyone can lead me in the right direction that would be great.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Thats a really loaded question: Alot depands on how you want to drive the car, what trans you have, and what gearing. Also what current mods do you have?


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Its a 2006 manual, basic upgrages, CAI and straight pipes. I plan on putting long tubes on in the next few weeks. I drive the car once a week if that. Dont plan on ever bringing to the track until i get new suspension in the rear cause of wheel hop. Stock gearing.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Having a hard time? Damn, there's dozens of them out there. My LS3/L92heads/cam kit came from Texas-Speed. It cost like $2100 shipped. I paid for the optional hollow-stem valves. The titanium retainers and .650 lift springs are standard. They offer an even stronger spring then the .650 for a little more money, but very few people would ever need it. 

The 243 kit (LS2, old style cathedral port) is a little cheaper. They also have a 5.3 litre heads kit that alot of the F-bodies around here are using and at least one 2005 GTO (that I beat in a race) that I know of. They like that package for the high compression. They have like a dozen different cam profiles to choose from or they will have Comp Cams custom grind one for you for no extra charge. The cost of the cam is 375 and figured into the price of the kit. 

If you want a HUGE cam, you can't run the LS3/L92 heads because the valves are so freaking big, there's not enough piston to valve clearance. You have to have your stock piston flycut (reliefs ground or cut into them) so the valves don't crash, or buy aftermarket pistons with the reliefs already in them. Just remember, you can go too big with a cam, you have to have heads that will flow the air to get the most out of a big cam or you're not gaining anything. 

All of Texas-Speed's kits have been tried and dyno proven by them, so I find it best to take the guess work out of it and leave it to them. My cam is 228/232, .595 lift, 114+2 LSA. It doesn't sound like a big block or top fuel dragster, more like a mild Harley. As a matter of fact, I was at Exxon last night pumping gas and an older man (my dad's age I'd guess) walked up to me and said his Pan Head sounded just like my car. I laughed and said thanks. I had the cutouts opened just a crack, which adds to the meanness of the cam, but still, it sounds great, people know you got something, and you get thumbs up or jealous scowels wherever you go. Gotta love the car hopping all over the place at a red light, people out of the loop give you looks, like WTF? lol. End result was 455 rwhp 415 rwtrq (with a FAST 102 intake manifold, headers, exaust, CAI, MAF, and 46# injectors and bigger fuel lines). www.texas-speed.com.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

appreciate it man. So the kit is the 243 kit?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

No. My kit is the LS3/L92 kit. They are the same heads, the only difference between the two is the valves. Forgot to mention before, the kit also comes with heat treated pushrods standard. You'll need them when you up the horsepower. If you want a better flowing version of what came stock on your LS2, then yes, go with the 243 kit with a bigger cam.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

im sold. Ill give them a call monday. What are the numbers your getting on the dyno


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

do you have any video clips of what it sounds like by chance?


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Is this the package you bought if so I dont see anything that says the243 heads are the same as LS3 heads. To different animals. stock LS3 heads walk all over LS2 (243) heads which is probably why an LS3 headed motor beat the 5.3 headed motor. Do your research before buying anything so that your not dissapointed with the results. Also I noticed the LS3 head has a 72 cc chamber which would result in lower compression and possible horsepower lose-------danfigg


Name:
Precison Race Components Stg 2.5 L92 Heads & Cam
Item#:
199-PKG5


Precision Race Components L92/LS3 64-72cc Stage 2.5 Cylinder Heads Fully CNC Ported & Assembled With Factory GM 2.165" Intake Valves and 1.59" Exhaust Valves, & PRC Dual Valve Spring Kit with Titanium Retainers; Good to .660" Lift. Kit Also Includes TSP Hardened Pushrods & Your Choice Of Camshaft!!

You can upgrade your package with a GM heads/cam bolt and gasket kit that includes GM head gaskets, GM cylinder head bolts, timing cover gasket, water pump gaskets, front crankshaft seal, and balancer pulley bolt.

When selecting your camshaft, please keep in mind that the largest camshaft you can run on a factory LS2 or LS3 short-block is our 231/236, .641"/.615", 112 LSA camshaft! Anything larger will require you to cut valve reliefs in your pistons! Our 229/236 and 231/236 camshafts were designed on our SuperFlow 902 engine dyno on a factory LS3 engine. These camshafts are designed for maximum power on a stock LS2 or LS3 short-block without any piston-to-valve clearance issues.

**You must have a minimum of a 4.00" bore size to run the L92 cylinder heads!**


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

243 heads are not the same as LS3 heads. I stated that LS3 heads and L92 heads are the same, with the only difference being the valves. The 243 heads are the old school D-port cathedral heads. The LS3/L92 are the newer style rectangle port heads. If you go the 243 route, everything in the new kit bolts right on to the motor. If you go the LS3/L92 route, you have to get a new intake manifold and rocker arms, as they are specific to the rectangle port heads. Sorry for any confusion. Yes, Danfigg, that is my package you cut and pasted. The only difference being I paid for the optional hollow stem valves.

The newer rectangle ported heads flow better then any ported 243 ported head. From what I've read, a stock non-ported L92 head will still out flow or at least come close to the best port job you can throw at a 243. My heads flow 349 CFM at .600 lift (I'm running a .595 lift cam, so that number is the one important to me). They flow even more at .650 lift but I don't have the numbers in front of me. To answer a prior question, the car put down 455 rwhp and 415 rwtrq on a dynojet dyno through the A4 tranny with Kooks high flow cats, pretty damn good.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

GuatoLT1 said:


> do you have any video clips of what it sounds like by chance?


Yes. Video doesn't do it justice. About the equivalent of listening to a loud rap song with the subwoofers turned off... Oh well.

This one's idling.






This one's not, lol.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

looks like I will be going this route also thanks for clearing things up Dusty. The biggest cam lift seems to be in the low 600 range so I will be within that limit----Danfigg


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Danfigg, I re-read your #9 post. You said the kits stated they had 72cc chambers. I guess you can have them made to whatever size you want. Mine are 69cc. I couldn't remember off the top of my head, had to get the old bill of sale out to be sure. 

Part # 199-PRCL92 "Precision Race Components CNC-Ported L92/LS3 cylinder heads, complete with Hollow Stem Valves, .650 Lift PRC Dual Valve Spring Kit with Titanium Retainers, 69cc Chambers, 7.40 Chromemoly Pushrods, Custom-Grind LS1 Camshaft." $2,019.26 shipped.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

dustyminpin whats this car ETs?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

It's never been to the track. We only have 1/8th mile tracks around here. The closest 1/4 mile track to me is up in Montgomery, about 3 hours north of here. I am running hi-po all season tires, not sticky summer only tires, and I've been told by everybody and their grandma, if I took my car to the track, I would just sit and spin till the cows came home. 

One day I will invest in some weldstar rims and M.T. dr's, then we shall see. I also need to gett a bigger stall put in. The TCI Breakaway 2500 I have in there now sucks. I am leaning towards a Yank 3200 or 3600. Still on the fence on that one. It should be even quicker now with the new throttle body, maf, and cai. 481 rwhp, 435 rwtrq, would be a pretty dam good et if the car hooked.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah I feel ya tractions always a issue. Your cars sick man I like your set up you got going


----------

